# March Herf @ The Doom Saloon



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Last night's herf...Old Salty, Maley62, and two soon-to-be-puffers...

There are TEN pics...click on the first you can go through them all in a separate window. Enjoy. We enjoyed a night sampling a wide range of great and rare beer-craft and home brew-and some good sticks.

I settled in with my first FFP! Wow. A very enjoyable 3 hour stick!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

A great time as usual! I'm glad I was able to make it after my death flu this week!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Old Salty said:


> A great time as usual! I'm glad I was able to make it after my death flu this week!


Yes, you rallied! Sadly, aschecte and machine were stricken with same said death flu and could not attend!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> Yes, you rallied! Sadly, aschecte and machine were stricken with same said death flu and could not attend!


I just spoke to Aschecte, and I think he's on the mend!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like you all had good time, Ken.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

man, you guys are the herf masters! love the doom saloon too!


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

i'll be there next herf for sure. glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

android said:


> man, you guys are the herf masters! love the doom saloon too!


haha..."herf masters"! That's great. Think I'll quote you at our next herf!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet pictures and it looks like a good time had by all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn !!!!! I wish I could have been there it looks as if everyone had a great time... as they say " next time "


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice! Looks like you all had a great time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a helluva sweet smoking room. You can't help but have a great time with some friends, good smokes & drinks, and a cool pad.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> That's a helluva sweet smoking room. You can't help but have a great time with some friends, good smokes & drinks, and a cool pad.


Thanks! ....and my wife loves it too, cause it's a detached, and far, from the house!
She does't have to worry about noise, spills, smoke, foul language, foul music, clean-up, etc!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> Thanks! ....and my wife loves it too, cause it's a detached, and far, from the house!
> She does't have to worry about noise, spills, smoke, foul language, foul music, clean-up, etc!


Hah! That post gets better with every word and bulids up to a shattering crescendo. I am in awe. I will smoke a fine cigar and consume some microbrew in tribute.


----------

